# Grapefruit seed extract. Good or not good



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been looking for natural uri prevention and treatments and I know a few people have promoted grapefruit seed extract. Well I won't give anything to my pets until I'm sure it's useful and safe so I searched the internet for information about gfse. I found this link http://www.organicconsumers.org/articles/article_20234.cfm and also this one http://chemicaloftheday.squarespace.../the-truth-about-grapefruit-seed-extract.html

It makes me reconsider buying this product for my rats. It might be safe for internal use but I am not going to use it on my sensitive little rats considering the fact that many of the products contain other chemicals.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think what you use for rats is actually grapeseed oil, not grapefruit seed, but I'm not 100% sure on that. Either way, very interesting articles.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Are there any natural food markets near you? I know at the one near me there is one section that has natural extracts and oils. I was going to check mine for it as well. Other things people have recommended are dark dark chocolate, raw honey, garlic, and oil of oregano. These are the most common ones I have seen listed, if you look at other threads on here I'm sure you can find the one I saw with a list of natural remedies.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea I already got oil of oregano and the dark chocolate I have not picked up the raw honey and I've got some healx booster. I just wanted to throw it out there for those of you that are currently using it. 

Rumy I'm pretty sure it's grapefruit seed extract.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never heard of grapefruit for URI. Let's see, I've only heard Thyme, Parsley, Dark chocolate, Echinacea, Honey, and tea helps with URI (by Tea normally they mean black teas). Garlic is also suppose to help. I've never heard of Oregano (or even Oil of Oregano, what ever that is?) for URI, though Oregano is very helpful for cleansing the blood of bacteria (like Cilantro or Cinnamon) so is good to have on hand.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?54332-Myco-is-driving-me-crazy-please-help! This link is for another thread that suggest grapefruit seed extract that I've read there are also other suggestions and suggestions on there.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, cagebirgsinging is up on all the natural remedies. I would ask her. I also trust her, she does a lot of research on diet and what not. I just bought some of her rat diet. Might want to message her and ask. I thought I also saw grape seed and not grapefruit. However anything to avoid antibiotics if possible is a good thing to me!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

From what I read on these studies is that when used externally it is absorbed directly into the blood stream and from there can cause tumors and cancer because of the added chemicals. In a two year study on rats and mice the rats recieving the gse had a increased inflammation and a slightly lower survival rate. 

It is the added chemicals that cause the problem. It's also questionable about the benefits of using it. If you do use it just make sure it doesn't have a bunch of extra mumbo jumbo in it. Make sure it's just glycerin and grapefruit seed.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

zurfaces said:


> It is the added chemicals that cause the problem. It's also questionable about the benefits of using it. If you do use it just make sure it doesn't have a bunch of extra mumbo jumbo in it. Make sure it's just glycerin and grapefruit seed.


Precisely this. Pure grapefruit seed extract with no additives (other than a harmless suspension agent) is absolutely safe and excellent. The problem here is with the chemicals that sneaky manufacturers like to add.

This applies to pretty much everything. Always check labels and always research, research, research before making purchases!

Long story short: 

grapefruit seed extract = good

chemical additives = bad


----------

